# What size pony?????



## jazzygirl02 (Jul 21, 2009)

I found a pony I like really well. She is a 13.2 hand welsh mare. I weigh about 80 pounds and I am around 4'9. Is she too small for me? I ride a 15.0 hand mare right now, but I am looking for a jumper pony, and dont know how big it needs to be. What is the smallest I should ride?


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

It depends... how old are you?


----------



## jazzygirl02 (Jul 21, 2009)

btw...I am 13.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

At 13 - you're not done growing. Right now, I'd say she's not too small for you at all. But as a long term investment - yeah, I'd say she's a bit too small.

:\

However, I am 5'4", weigh about 130 lbs, and I am 19. My mare is 14.2hh and she fits me quite perfectly. However, she is a cutting horse - not a jumper. If I were looking for a jumper type, I'd definitely look for something bigger that would last me a while longer.


----------



## jazzygirl02 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, I want a horse I can handle easier. My horse that is 15.0 is VERY headstrong, and I have trouble MAKING her do anything...lol. I think 14.0 - 14.2 is perfect for me, but I couldn't find anything that size. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I dont think 13.2 would be that small for you. I think it would work out good. I am 5'6" and I ride a 14.1hh pony and she is perfect size for me. My avvie has a pic of me and her so you can see her

<--------


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I think youwould be a better fit for a large (14-14.2) A medium will fit you now, but you would outgrow it quickly, especially if you want to jump it


----------



## jazzygirl02 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I will keep looking for something a little bigger!


----------



## PalominoStarsky (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree at looking at something bigger. We just got my 7 year old niece a 13.2h pony and when I ride her (I am 5'8"), I look pretty disproportionate. You have lots of growing to do still, so I wouldn't want you to have to get a new horse in a few years because you outgrew the pony.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would agree with looking for something slightly bigger, however, I would just like to add that height doesn't always mean much. I have ridden a 14hh QH that I was perfectly comfortable on (I am 5'5 and 150 lbs) and I have also ridden a 15hh horse that I thought I was going to break in 2. It depends more to me on how stocky and strong the horse is. You can go shorter if the horse or pony has big bones and a thick, sturdy body.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm 5' and my three main riding horses are 13h, 13.3h and 14h. The 13h one is very stocky (Fell pony). All three are perfect heights for me


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't think you will end up being too big for this pony. Weight is more important than height, and you are obviously very slight, so unless you get older and gain a whole bunch of weight, I think you'll be fine.

My best friend is 4'8 and about 90lbs at 19, and her pony is 13.2. I'm 5'7 and about 140 and I can ride her pony comfortably.


----------



## lovingponies (Jul 20, 2009)

i recon that would be fine! i ride a 11hh pony everywhere! (im mean i am small for 13, but 11hh is quite small!lol!) it just depens on how high ou want to jump it! the 11hh pony jumps at least a metre!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I think that size would be fine, I'm 5'8" and have a 14hh pony mare that I fit on just perfectly and show her. I have also jumped her before. She's not one of those scrawny ponies however; she's VERY bulky..so keep the pony's muscle mass in mind, also.


----------

